# Best "colorful" echinodorus



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Planning my 46 gallon BF tank, i've been looking at including some kind of swordplant in the mixture/ Preferably something that shows a bit of red or otherwise stands out. I've been thinking of...

Echinodorus X. ozelot

Red Rubin

Red melon

Jade Hormanii

Are there any other's you guys could suggest as possibilties. Comments on color intensity and whatnot? Has anyone seen the jade in person or have any good pics? The ozelot or the red melon seems to be the best for my situation, cause the rubin would get a little too big...

Thanks!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

E.barthii is my favorite Sword! It stays low and small(not overpowering like the rest), and it has a great reddish coloration.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

How about Echinodorus 'Kleiner Bar'? I think it is one of the smallest red swords in the country right now, maxing out at around 12 inches tall. New leaves are very deep red.

Carlos


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

The "Kleiner Bar" swords are amazing in color... absolutely beautiful. 

I saw one at my LFS the other day, but I heard they were very rare, overheard one of the managers saying there are only eight in the country. That doesn't sound right to me because it was priced at around $20, but is that accurate? I'm curious...


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

8 in the country? Then they must all be in Hawaii! Three different stores have them in stock. I agree, E. barthii has to be one of the nicest. Jade Horemanni is like E. uruguayensis, but darker. Kinda like the color of Bolbitis heudelotii. Red horemanni is really nice, it's new leaves are almost black, turning red brown as it ages. It is basically a darker red rubin without the whitish veins. These plants get huge. I once grew them three feet tall with well over 100 leaves. I still have the plants but have allowed them to shrink down to tiny little things holding on for dear life. Pretty terrible, actually.   
If you want a really different looking Echinodorus, try and find "Indian Red" Its a strange reddish brown color and the leaves are shaped like that of Ozelot or Rose. This one for some reason was hard to grow.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Does anyone have any source for these oddities then? The optional names you mention I either just learned(indian red. Red horemanii) or new by name(Kleiner Bar).

I know Ebayaccount on aquabid does, but hey 15 bucks is a little high for me....anyone have any plantlets?


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Does anyone have any source for these oddities then? The optional names you mention I either just learned(indian red. Red horemanii) or new by name(Kleiner Bar).

I know Ebayaccount on aquabid does, but hey 15 bucks is a little high for me....anyone have any plantlets?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I thought Robert hudson and aquabotanic sold them to ebayaccount? If so he could probably get some.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I didn't have the histroy behind it, just noticed the auctions.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

BTW, is the ozelot too big for my tank? Also, the pictures seem to suggest it tends to grow more spread out than reaching for the sky(and smooshing against the tank hood). Is that true?


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

BTW, is the ozelot too big for my tank? Also, the pictures seem to suggest it tends to grow more spread out than reaching for the sky(and smooshing against the tank hood). Is that true?


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Nothing to add but some pretty pictures -- I like pictures. 

More images of Johnny's tank here.









P.S. How does one insert basic HTML code in one's post so that s/he can resize images?


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

My goodness! I love the pinkish hue the plants give out in your tank. Good job. What's the name of the red plant that looks like moneywort but has the color form of ludwigia? It's the one in the top mid-left area. 

Which lfs and state did you guys see this plant in?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

nonamethefish said:


> BTW, is the ozelot too big for my tank? Also, the pictures seem to suggest it tends to grow more spread out than reaching for the sky(and smooshing against the tank hood). Is that true?


The Ozelot can get quite big, I have one in my 90 gallon and it's starting to touch the front glass. I wouldn't say too big for your tank but it will certainly become a focal point. It doesn't get too tall however. Still you can cut it all the way back and it will start with some small leaves again.

Giancarlo


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Okay, thats cool. would keeping it in a pot limit growth too?


What kinda sword is in your picture?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

If I had to guess on the ID of that sword cS posted, I would guess E. spec. "Oriental". The only echinodorus sp I have ever seen that gets pink like that.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Any experience on that "species"?


----------

